# More News On DNR Raids



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> REPORT: MICH. DNR STAGES ARMED RAIDS TO ENFORCE FERAL SWINE BAN
> Posted on April 17, 2012 at 10:30am by Liz Klimas
> 
> The Michigan DNR instituted a ban on "feral swine" and is now beginning inspections as part of enforcement, requiring owners to kill what has been deemed an invasive species.
> As ranchers continue to fight against a ban the Michigan Department of Natural Resources and the Environment (DNR) has instituted on feral swine  a ban that went into effect this month  the department gone into enforcement mode, conducting raids on farms previously known to have had the swine.


*For the full story click on the link.*
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/report-mich-dnr-stages-armed-raids-to-enforce-feral-swine-ban/


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like the feral populaion is going to go up....

As word spreads of these armed raids, I'd bet that pig owners will be letting them go free to avoid fines.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

An earlier poster observed:
_"Looks like the feral populaion is going to go up....

As word spreads of these armed raids, I'd bet that pig owners will be letting them go free to avoid fines."_

Nothing personal against that poster........but we all can hope he loses the bet. If his speculation were to become fact it would be a lose/lose for all parties. Meaning, it increases the risk that these animals pose to our natural resources; and, it would be a devastating blow to the credibility of these swine producers. To release animals in order to spite our laws would signal that those individuals, and by extension, that industry, irresponsibly holds itself above our laws.

It is clear by reading posts here and in the General Hunting forum that there is considerable anger arising amongst the producers and in the libertarian press advocating for them; however, there has been a long warning period to the industry. They have had ample time to reduce, sell, or kill-off their stocks. Yet, some chose to defy the law by retaining their herds. It is hard to find sympathy for those who choose to challenge our laws in that manner. Even less sympathy to any who might spitefully release animals.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'll side with a majority of the state's stakeholders on this issue. There are less than 100 swine operations that may have been affected by this order. Many of that number have already become compliant so it is much less than that.

I personally feel that if you cause an environmental issue you should be responsible for all clean up and costs to over see it no matter what industry it is. Just look at what it cost the state's taxpayers for one case of CWD and how it affected the entire LP. That farm in question should have to pay and should be open to a class action suit by every baiter in the LP. It doesn't matter if it was the onsite taxidermy business or the deer farm itself.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Rainman68 said:


> Looks like the feral populaion is going to go up....
> 
> As word spreads of these armed raids, I'd bet that pig owners will be letting them go free to avoid fines.


 Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Chooot em Lizabeth. :lol:


----------



## ellsworthcj5 (Feb 10, 2006)

How is it a feral pig if they are penned on a farm?


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

ellsworthcj5 said:


> How is it a feral pig if they are penned on a farm?


Ranch pigs kept for purposes of hunting are not domesticated. Their fenced in feral animals.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

fairfax1 said:


> An earlier poster observed:
> _"Looks like the feral populaion is going to go up...._
> 
> _As word spreads of these armed raids, I'd bet that pig owners will be letting them go free to avoid fines."_
> ...


It's a bet I hope I loose....

Take a ranch owner with an attitude and throw in the possibility of fines. My thought is these guy's aren't gonna give them away if they can't sell em, they may just let them go.


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

Rainman68 said:


> It's a bet I hope I loose....
> 
> Take a ranch owner with an attitude and throw in the possibility of fines. My thought is these guy's aren't gonna give them away if they can't sell em, they may just let them go.


Some might, and they'd be the bad folks out of the bunch. Most I'd bet are level headed people who aren't happy with the decision but figured the fines and bad press wasn't worth the trouble and decided to comply with the law.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

fairfax1 said:


> An earlier poster observed:
> _"Looks like the feral populaion is going to go up...._
> 
> _As word spreads of these armed raids, I'd bet that pig owners will be letting them go free to avoid fines."_
> ...


It's a bet I hope I loose....

Take a ranch owner with an attitude and throw in the fines. My thought is these guy's aren't gonna give them away if they can't sell em.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

so what the dnr should be able to go on to anyones property to get rid of anything they consider a Invasive Species where the owners agree or not


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

miruss said:


> so what the dnr should be able to go on to anyones property to get rid of anything they consider a Invasive Species where the owners agree or not


This is where we are heading I agree!
NO fenced animal reguardless of the size of the fence is FERAL period!
Generally we see FERAL as wild domestic animals, none not 1 of those animals are considered wild, sure they may be able to survive in the wild but they are NOT wild or feral, if they escape and are living in the wild then they become FERAL, they are no different then a penned deer, it still has the sences it still has all the instincts but its no longer a wild animal either!

BD


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

L


> ANSING, MI -- Allegations made on a website have called into question the tactics of Michigan Department of Natural Resources personnel in their enforcement of the Invasive Species Order in Michigan.
> NaturalNews.com editor Mike Adams contends the DNR "has, in total violation of the Fourth Amendment, conducted two armed raids on pig farmers in that state, one in Kalkaska County at Fife Lake and another in Cheboygan County.
> "Staging raids involving six vehicles and ten armed men, DNR conducted unconstitutional, illegal and arguably criminal armed raids on these two farms with the intent of shooting all the farmers' pigs. ..."
> The Invasive Species Order, or ISO, was issued in December 2010 and went into effect on April 1, 2012, and states that possessing live species of wild boar, wild hog, wild swine, feral pig, feral hog, feral swine, Old world swine, razorback, Eurasian wild boar and Russian wild boar are prohibited.
> ...


*For the full story click on the link.*
http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/04/michigan_dnr_responds_to_alleg.html


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

bassdisaster said:


> This is where we are heading I agree!
> NO fenced animal reguardless of the size of the fence is FERAL period!
> Generally we see FERAL as wild domestic animals, none not 1 of those animals are considered wild, sure they may be able to survive in the wild but they are NOT wild or feral, if they escape and are living in the wild then they become FERAL, they are no different then a penned deer, it still has the sences it still has all the instincts but its no longer a wild animal either!
> 
> BD


I suspect if you climbed in a pen with a feral Russian Boar, you might 
change your mind. Not for sure, but I think you would!! :evil:


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

why are some INVASIVE SPECIES good and others bad and people try to expand them if they like what there doing


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

From what I've read. The DNR has conducted 18 voluntary inspections of game ranches. No violations were found.
Renegade Ranch and Fife Lake Ranch required Court orders (search warrants.) No violations there either.

I'm not sure I agree with the ban on "Wild Boar". But, it seems to going along pretty well. 

N


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

The way I see it, so far the DNR is trying to do this PEACEABLY, but are running into a few that resist, (which makes the DNR think they are trying to hide something) so they seek a court order. That is understandable, the law was enacted and plenty of time was given to comply, so there should be no excuses. I am sure if one of the ranches or farms has an issue of some rogue hogs they can't seem to get, if they ask for help, they will most likely get it without any negative consequences. Of course that depends on how they go about it, trying to hide it and drag out the inevitable by requesting court orders and such only servers to make things worse. 

What I want to see is how they plan on attacking the actual wild population problem. So far I have not seen any in my area, but have heard of some not to far west and south west of us. I hope as hunters everyone who see's any at least reports it, and keeps an eye on them so they can be easily found for harvest by someone else. 

Just my two cents worth!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Has the DNR been listening to Obama? They must have forgotten the constitution was meant for everyone.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

miruss said:


> why are some INVASIVE SPECIES good and others bad and people try to expand them if they like what there doing


$$$! Salmon bring it in and hogs potentially threaten deer hunting.


----------

